# Cyma deluxe is it gold?



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys I got a couple new watches today the big poctect watch is I believe gold as you can see the morgenstem hallmark I believe indicating 9k gold and can someone tell me the model is it a deluxe as can't find it online and the little pocket watch is just normal metal but the smiths watch is 9k gold.



















img hosting


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Try this link for some good info on Cyma, you might even find the date of your pocket watch.

http://www.cyma.ch/brand/history/1862-1902


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Herbert Evans and Co would be worth researching a bit. It seems to have been in South Africa and some sort of painting dealer or auction house.

I'm sure S.W.MANN could be found in google somewhere.

Finding out about that engraving would be awesome. A little story to that moment in time :biggrin:


----------

